
Male lactation: Can a 33-year-old guy learn to breast-feed? - iuguy
http://www.slate.com/id/2295405/pagenum/all/#p2
======
hugh3
I usually don't support the use of the words "tl;dr", but I think in this case
it's justified. The answer is: ..... no.

There, I just saved you three minutes of skimming this rather depressing
article. In the end, he does not produce any milk.

~~~
jerrya
Interesting, I picked up the opposite. That is, guys can breast feed, but it
takes a modern man to be able to suck his own nipples.

The author though went about it half-heartedly, he didn't have a baby nearby,
he used only manual pumps, he didn't take drugs, he didn't continue long
enough.

But he presented plenty of evidence that males can lactate.

